
George Orwell, "Politics and the English Language" 1946 - fogus
http://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/orwell46.htm
======
bediger
This is a great essay. This, along with the "Newspeak" appendix of "1984"
should be required reading for all programmers.

Why? Because these two essays should make the reader aware of what limitations
a particular language imposes on the (unconsious) user. Most programming books
only tell you about the power a language gives the user, they do not talk
about limitations.

